# Argan oil



## chlobue (Nov 12, 2015)

I love argan oil in my lotion recipes.I'm looking for the best price.
Any suggestions?
hanks 

chris


----------



## cmzaha (Nov 12, 2015)

Soapers Choice is the best price I have found


----------



## SoapBroseph (Feb 15, 2016)

Argan oil is actually the most expensive oil per ml. in the world.  So getting a cheap Argan oil isn't really an option.  The cheap stuff is only infused with Argan oil, so many products will have Argan oil on the bottle, but they are comprised of only a few percent actual argan oil.  I have been using Argan oil in my soaps as well as straight application for hair and skin purposes so I have tested a bunch of options.  I would recommend get a pure/organic/fair trade products and Essence of Argan makes a great pure Moroccan Argan product that is sold at a very competitive price.  Remember most Argan products do not fit the category of fair trade, organic and 100% pure so just keep that in mind if doing a cost comparison.


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 15, 2016)

I second Soaper's Choice. That's where I get mine as well.  They have great quality oils as well as excellent Customer Service.


----------

